# Where to purchase Finnex in Canada?



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

I was hoping to grab one of the new Finnex planted+ 24/7 24" light for my new ADA 60F long tank.

Unfortunately Amazon.com is on a bit of a back order at the moment.

Does anyone know a LFS or even within Canada that sells the Finnex lights? or anywhere else that is not backordered that can ship to vancouver?

Thank you for the help!

Many thanks,
Jaekwong


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I was under the impression that Finnex fixtures couldn't be sold in Canada.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I snagged one off of amazon.ca right before they were pulled. They aren't certified in canada for electrical jibber jabber, so they can't be sold here anymore. I don't know what the big deal is about the certification. I love my planted+ light. Your best bet would be shipping it to a PO box across the border and driving over.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

kim86 said:


> I snagged one off of amazon.ca right before they were pulled. They aren't certified in canada for electrical jibber jabber, so they can't be sold here anymore. I don't know what the big deal is about the certification. I love my planted+ light. Your best bet would be shipping it to a PO box across the border and driving over.


I'm not sure either, but it comes down to standards, not likely a marketing ploy of sorts. Pure speculation, but it could be as simple as not stating that it should be plugged into something with a GFCI for safety reasons in the manual.

I am no expert by any means with planted tanks, and I had the wrong spectrum's, but I miss mine so freakin' much!


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

grabbed mine off of amazon.ca!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

.com is cheaper even with the exchange rate comparing to .ca 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I asked the question of why UL approved devices are not CSA approved
I was told that there are different standards

On the TV new a few years ago thery were talking to people buying apliances in the US
Candian insurance companies were said to report that a fire started by a UL 
not CSA approved deviece would invalidate insurace.

I ended up getting my unlimited electricanc trades certification<G>


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's right and if I sold lights that are not CSa approved in my shop and some was house burns down I'd
Be in big do-doo. Years ago coral ice were not Csa and some shops had them confiscated. They could sell the bulbs.. Some companies so t get Csa approval as its so costly and the Canadian market is tiny compared to USA. Canada's population is only equal to state of California. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 604nguyen (Oct 1, 2015)

mikebike said:


> I asked the question of why UL approved devices are not CSA approved
> I was told that there are different standards
> 
> On the TV new a few years ago thery were talking to people buying apliances in the US
> ...


UL is not approved for use here, it would have to have to be *cUL* listed. There are various recognized certification bodies, and CSA is only one of them.

Equipment for use in canada must bear one of the following certification marks/labels in the link below.

http://www.safetyauthority.ca/sites/default/files/approved_certification_marks_for_electrical_products_b-e3_071019_3_rev_05.pdf

One could always apply for field certification, but that would defeat the purpose as that would cost more than the light itself.


----------

